
Tilt: Visualize your Web page in 3D - zoowar
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/07/tilt-visualize-your-web-page-in-3d/
======
ColinWright
Significant discussion from three weeks ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2786114>

